# I am a genius of unspeakable evil, and I want to be your class president



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

I heard about this book on a local radio show.   The book is about a 12 year old genius who is the third wealthiest person in the world, but noone knows it because he hides behind the disguise of being a somewhat unintelligent over weight 12 year old.  He is simply waiting to be old enough to be physically able to be the public face of his empire.  Since he is playing the "slow" kid in school, as his disguise, he faces an uphill battle to become the class president versus the popular kid.  I have just started the book, but it is really good.  His underground lair, his Basque trained guard dog named "lollipop" and his team of bodyguards are great comedy.  I don't watch the show, Family Guy, but I imagine this is something like the small child character who is also a genius, but the character in this book is actually a successful evil genius.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a genius


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Big Don.  I forgot I could link to amazon.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't watch him, I don't care for him, but, this:


> "If _War and Peace_ had a baby with _The Breakfast Club_ and then left the baby to be raised by wolves, this book would be the result. I loved it." --Jon Stewart


 sold me.


----------

